# Is he meat used?



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

What happens to the meat from weighed in Marlin at tournaments? Is it used? Donated? handed out? 
I'm not anti anything, just curious. 
Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Lots of the meat goes many places depending on the tournament , but most you ( the boat that landed the marlin) are responsible for taking care of it yourself . Most donate all the meat to local zoos and bird life sanctuary which most will come and pick up the meat only . Local commercial crab fisherman , homeless shelters, and of course your friends that want to try it. Just to name a few.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The king fish tourny that weighed in, donated all to Water Front Mission


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think I remember MBGFC saying that 1500lbs of meat had been donated to the homeless after the Memorial Day tournament.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Go to the Pacific and Marlin is eaten like any other fish. It's great seared or as sashimi.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fitness for consumption usually depends on how well the boat is equipped. If the boat is able to keep the fish on ice or in a refrigerated box the fish will be fit for consumption. Fish that lay out in the heat for a couple hour ride to the weigh in station then hung for a while as a spectacle for the bystanders don't do well as table fare once they become warm and mushy.


----------

